# kdelibs-4.5.2 won't build



## da1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I have a 8.1-RELEASE i386 machine with kde-4.5.1 installed. I want to upgrade to 4.5.2 and using portmaster I do 
[CMD=]portmaster kde4[/CMD]

The problem is at kdelibs-4.5.2:

```
Scanning dependencies of target kpty
[ 26%] Building CXX object kpty/CMakeFiles/kpty.dir/kpty_automoc.o
[ 26%] Building CXX object kpty/CMakeFiles/kpty.dir/kpty.o
[ 26%] Building CXX object kpty/CMakeFiles/kpty.dir/kptydevice.o
[ 26%] Building CXX object kpty/CMakeFiles/kpty.dir/kptyprocess.o
gmake[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/local/lib/libutempter.so', needed by `lib/libkpty.so.5.0.1'.  Stop.
gmake[1]: *** [kpty/CMakeFiles/kpty.dir/all] Error 2
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.

===>>> make failed for x11/kdelibs4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for deskutils/kdepimlibs4 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kde4-4.3.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

After reading /usr/ports/UPDATING I did

```
# pkg_delete -f kdehier4\* kdelibs-4\* kdebase-4\* kdebase-runtime-4\* kdebase-workspace-4\*
  # rm -rf /usr/local/kde4/share/PolicyKit/policy
  # cd /usr/ports/misc/kdehier4 && make install clean
  # portmaster kde4
```
but didn't help.

my My make.conf reads:

```
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
WRKDIRPREFIX=/wrkdir
NO_BIND = YES
WITH_CUPS=YES
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
```

I did a fresh cvsup of the ports but the problem persists.

Ideas[ ]?


----------



## acheron (Oct 7, 2010)

you You missed entry 20100511 in  /usr/ports/UPDATING. try Try to delete kdelibs-experimental.


----------



## da1 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a no go, Houston.


----------



## acheron (Oct 8, 2010)

Delete all your old KDE ports and reinstall them.


----------



## OH (Oct 8, 2010)

`# grep -R libutempter /var/db/pkg`

Gives a lot of output, but most importantly it will tell you 
	
	



```
DEPORIGIN:sysutils/libutempter
```

So my first thought would be forcibly rebuilding and reinstalling that one.


----------



## da1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I reinstalled sysutils/libutemper and deleted all kde4 packages. Reinstalling all from ports now (kdelibs-4.5.2 successfully installed).

Solved.


----------

